# Yearly mileage stats



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

In the AZ forum, a yearly stats thread was started. Let's do one here and see what the older riders are doing. Here's mine.
Some is road, but, most is MTBing. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

I have no interest in recording mileage. For me the important thing is how much fun I had. Smiles per mile if you will. Not sure how to measure that. Time with friends and family on and off the bike, trail building, road tripping, teaching others, this is what keeps me going. I ride for my own enjoyment and don't need anyone else to validate it for me.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Skooks said:


> I have no interest in recording mileage. For me the important thing is how much fun I had. Smiles per mile if you will. Not sure how to measure that. Time with friends and family on and off the bike, trail building, road tripping, teaching others, this is what keeps me going. I ride for my own enjoyment and don't need anyone else to validate it for me.


So you are assuming that I don't smile because I track my mileage?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

FWIW: Hours is more relevant and translatable than miles.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Pretty sad, I didn't track the whole year but I clocked 1,400 miles, 109,000 elevation, 129 hours, mostly all trail riding. Maybe another 300 miles or so and ~20.000' off the record.

I got a hundred excuses, probably more if I really reached. Oh well, tomorrow's a new year!


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I never record road....but then, I don't get much road distance.
753.83 miles over the summer
127:16:18 for time
131,971 feet of climb
Almost all above 6500 MSL
All in Utah


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Just got in from my last ride of the year. Singlespeeding 9+ miles and 1200' on the Monkey.


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

i dont own a car and i record everything,even a trip to the store,but to me a bike ride is a bike ride,the only important thing is turning over the cranks...
in total 5703 miles,235,000 and change in climbing....about 20% of the miles on singlespeed be it road or dirt...


----------



## dreednya (Mar 9, 2004)

1 car family and wife uses it for her work so I ride everywhere

2016
Distance	5,098.3 mi
Time 397h 3m
Elev Gain	363,301 ft
Rides	375

Roughly a third commuting (on mtb - Fuse 6Fattie)


----------



## Jake21 (Nov 25, 2006)

7200ish


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

Distance: 4,101.54 mi
Avg Time: 1:23:18 h:m:s
Count: 222 Activities
Elevation Gain: 166,755 ft
Time: 308:11:23 h:m:s

Most of the miles are pavement, 60-70%, on various bikes. I actually did some commuting to work this past year, which was nice.


----------



## mces (Apr 12, 2011)

2016 All trail


Distance 1,719.7 mi
Time 190h 9m
Elev Gain 166,801 ft
Rides 169


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

10,565 mi. total, 5417 of those on my fatbikes. I live in the Phoenix area so weather seldom stops me from riding and being Diabetic I should get exercise every day (I'm very good about that). Lucky Me that I get to spend so much time on my bikes!
Mole


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

3500'ish miles for me.....mix of dirt and road. I hate road riding but can do it Pacific Coast Hwy in San Diego County are pretty hot overall.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

MRMOLE said:


> 10,565 mi. total, 5417 of those on my fatbikes. I live in the Phoenix area so weather seldom stops me from riding and being Diabetic I should get exercise every day (I'm very good about that). Lucky Me that I get to spend so much time on my bikes!
> Mole


Wow!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spokez Brew (Dec 26, 2016)

Miles don't tell the whole story, hours and elevation do. That plus how much fun have!


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

4557 Miles in 2016.

I averaged 8 hours and 17 minutes per week of exercise for the year ending up with 429 hours (cycling, weight lifting, walking).

I totaled 50 hours less exercise in 2016 than the two previous years due to family related events/transitions, and a three week vacation overseas. Still within reason for my age which I have a target of 425-475 hours annually to allow for recovery between bouts.

I've got a bucket list of doing some 50 mile MTB races this year, so I just finished the first two weeks of a 12 week endurance training plan that had me at 13 1/2 hours, and 15 hours respectively before this week's _lighter_ week of 10 hours. I find it more mentally challenging due to the Winter weather, but so far so good...:thumbsup:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

In 2016 rode an average 1 to 2 days per week (usually caturday and funday). I can only track time. Typically 2 to 4 hours each ride. I take pics on all my rides and post them up on fb and mtbr. 

I'm better at tracking my running distances using Map My Run (555.6 km since April). The tool can also track just about any workout type including mtb... if anyone is interested and doesn't use Strava or GPS

In between I do crossfit 6 hours per week. (ie 6 days). I keep a log of all my workouts, lifts, PRs, etc.

I work full time so my free time is precious  I feel proud of my achievements in 2016 and I am really looking forward to more fun in 2017.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I still got to get a bike computer, but I feel like I rode a fair amount.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Right around the 4K mark for '16.


----------



## sheatrock (Jul 23, 2009)

Not very impressive but
103 rides
101 hours
815 miles

59 years old working hard intending to retire in 2 years 9 months and 6 days (but who's counting). Hoping that will free more riding time.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

Had a 450-hour goal because I MTB a lot and miles are kinda meaningless. I was on track but December led to a long vacation with kids to Disney World, a nasty cold and a death in the family in Oklahoma. But I noticed I was closing in on 6K miles so I went for it at the end, cold and all.

57 years old with 5 kids, including 3-year-old twins.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

BmanInTheD said:


> View attachment 1113727
> 
> 
> Had a 450-hour goal because I MTB a lot and miles are kinda meaningless. I was on track but December led to a long vacation with kids to Disney World, a nasty cold and a death in the family in Oklahoma. But I noticed I was closing in on 6K miles so I went for it at the end, cold and all.
> ...


Nice work!!!


----------



## jpa102 (Jul 26, 2014)

Distance 1,665.4 mi 
Time 143h 29m 
Elev Gain 102,398 ft 
Rides 86 

About 2/3 of miles were MTB, mostly on the Fattie.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Didn't record everything, but close. Didn't quite make my mileage, time, or elevation goals, but close. I'll blame the shortages on Colorado winter weather and being out of town for nearly 7 weeks.

Of these miles, about 120 were on my road bike and the rest were on mountain bikes. About 1000 of the miles were on roads to and from trail heads and the rest were trail miles.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow. You folks tack on the mileage. 

I rode 50 times in 2016 all in the woods for 866 miles with a little over 70,000 feet of climbing. 

I did just about the same mileage on the spin bike, too. 

Gotta say, spinning for me is what makes the mountain biking possible. I I've to hammer the trails. 

Pre spinning while in my early 40's made the rides shorter and slower, i.e. I was out of shape. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Smiles Over Miles!!!

I track for fun, here's my bravado (Stravado) moment.










Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't do strava. I wouldn't be able to read those little numbers anyway. I am sure I got at least 48,000 miles but then I was a delivery driver for the first 9 months... Oh do you mean just the miles that I rode my bike???? That's a lot less.


----------



## Romaxy (Jul 5, 2016)

Due to problems with a nagging old injury I only did 900 miles on road and about 250 off road. On a brighter note, we almost have this thing whipped now!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Hey y'all. My fitness goal for 2016 was to gain 1000' per day. I wound up with 372,000' for the year. Didn't keep track of mileage. To me it's about hours in the saddle, elevation gain and feeling like I can fly. I only get that feeling when I'm on my bike. I'll celebrating 64 on my upcoming birthday.  (Cue the Beatles...)

Holy smoke, I used to post on MTBR all the time... well, that was over a decade ago. Time flies, doesn't it. Anyway I just ordered a new FS whip which enthused me to come back to check things out here on the ol' forums. "Over 50" is a new one to me. But reading the thread titles on this forum is, uh, DEPRESSING! Sheesh! Now I feel even luckier than I thought. I have my health (although I broke a collarbone twice in 11 months -- dang mountain bike wrecks!) My bones are more brittle than they used to be. Anyway best to y'all. I like to think we don't quit riding because we get old, we get old because we quit riding.

Look me up whenever you get to Orygun. Let's hit some sweet singletrack!


----------

